# Archer the GSD



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's very cute. My son, raised with Goldens, wants a GSD someday. Enjoy the puppy days!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Archer's adorable, the pictures are great.
Congratulations!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

He's precious! Going to be a beautiful dog. Pups are fun and grow up way too fast... enjoy!!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

He is precious!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations!! He’s adorable


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

Just wanted to post a quick update in case any of you cared. Archer will be five months old in two days. He’s an amazing puppy. He’s ready to go when I am, but he’s also happy to entertain himself with a chew or ball when I need a break. He loves to work, and his world revolves around me. He’s completely solid when I take him to the skate park, Home Depot, Cabela’s, even the patio at a coffee shop! He’s always smiling and acting like a complete goofball. I’m in love.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Love those ears. Good looking dog and he sounds like a dream.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Both if your dogs are beautiful. In the last picture of both, it looks like Brooklyn is trying to hold her ears a little higher also, haha.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Those ears!! I hope to one day have my goldens....and one token GSD.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

such a handsome boy. love the ears and smile


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Both your dogs are beautiful  . One day I hope to have a GSD !!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

GSD puppy ears are the best! They are great dogs!


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

Archer is now 7 months old. He just got his NTD “Novice Trick Dog” title today. He weighs in at 58.4lbs and is 23” tall. Love this guy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on his NTD Title. 

He's a good looking boy.


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

Archer is one today! By 8 months Archer got his Novice, Intermediate, and Advanced trick titles, and he got his Expert trick title when he was 11 months old. His obedience is great, and he has graduated out of his crate. He’s been left loose in the house while I was gone a couple times, and nothing was out of place when I got home. He’s the happiest, goofiest, loving life dog I know, which is saying something because I also have a golden retriever! He’s 26”, 78lbs, and will likely top out at 85lbs. Happy birthday, big boy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy birthday handsome Archer. You are one smart and accomplished guy!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Archer!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Archer!

Congratulations on your accomplishments.
He's a handsome boy, pictures are great.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Happy birthday Archer!!


----------

